# Solved: Scary Breathing Noise Coming from Speakers



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Okay, I have no clue what this is. I just recently built a new computer about a week ago. I am using onboard sound 680 SLI EVGA/Nvidia board. And my speakers are Altec Lansing. I can just be sitting here typing, and then all of a sudden, I hear this loud SWOOSH, Like someone is breathing into my speakers loudly. I googled this, and all I could find was radio frequencies coming through on other peoples computers. But this is not it. This just happens every so often, and it scares the CRAP out of me like it is posessed or something! Maybe I just need new speakers? I dont know, but some advice would be great! ^_^ Thanks


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

THis happened to me.

Three years ago, it freaked me since i was only ten years old.
I thought it was a hacker out to get me, and i trashed my speakers.
I had to get new ones, that solved the problem lol.

I'll look into this.


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Here are some images of my sound windows etc. I unchecked marked the Box in the 3rd image down (SOUND3.JPG) Maybe that will fix it, but I am ready to freaking throw these speakers out da window lol!!! Anger Management ! And sorry for all the pink windows


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Still is happening ;(


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Start troubleshooting.

Disconnect the speakers.
Mute all sounds.

Does one or both of those resolve the problem?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Do you have other electronic devices in the same room as your computer. My cell phone, and other cell phones on at&t interfere with my computer, tv, and radio. You could have a similar issue. Are the covers installed on your case. If I remove my side panel and boot my computer it interferes with my pager. But I agree with doublehelix, start to trouble shoot as he stated


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

This is still happening, No there are no other devices that are plugged in. I unplugged the speakers and used my headphones, the sound is even in my headphonhes, i checked my sound codecsare up to date as well, any new suggestions @[email protected]!!


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

I unistalled the drivers, and reinstalled them from the actually EVGA website for the 680 SLI onboard sound. which now updated it to the right version, but it is still making a breathing sound at random times. I was taking a nap today and i left my comp on, and i th ough a tornado was comin through my room lol. I do know how you say the static noises can mean something is interfering, but this is just like a loud breath, then stops, its not like any other electrical devices are interfering with it .


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you mute all sounds? Did you try changing the sound scheme to None?


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Going to try that now Double, Thanks for the help so far too


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Muted all sounds, doesnt seem to make the loud breathing thing, so what Do I do? ;s


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you change the sound scheme to None? Or Default?


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Double: I am changing it to " NONE" now. It was not even on Windows Default, So going to see if this works! You are such a doll. I will let you know what happens!


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Alright, it was on NONE (No Sounds) And it Still did the breathing noise. I will try windowsx Default now


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Tried both, and still didnt work. Maybe I am just doomed.....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You heard this sound when the sound scheme was set to None? Did you verify that in that scheme, all events do not have sounds assigned to them? 

The only other thing I can think of is some type of virus or spyware.


----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)




----------



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Ok, Thanks to everyone who helped me with this issue! Especially to you Mr. Doublehelix. You are an amazing person. I did in fact change the sound scheme to none, but I didnt restart my computer at first, and now the noise i do not hear it anymore I love you! THANKS


----------

